# Almost time for wifes oyster pot pie



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Click on picture to see all the oysters she puts in the pie.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Now that looks good , So you going to share how it's made ??.....


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Jollymon said:


> Now that looks good , So you going to share how it's made ??.....


-----Sure, here you go Jollymon. Click on picture so you can read it.
View attachment 46154
If this don't show up, let me know and I will put it on a new post for you.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

The attachment doesn't work, not your fault it seams to be a problem with this site


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Jollymon said:


> The attachment doesn't work, not your fault it seams to be a problem with this site


 OK jollymon, look for a post that says Oyster Pot Pie Recipe.


----------

